# Mountaineering Inspired Watch Concept with Compass Bezel



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm currently working on a watch concept as a project of my Product Design Residency at a University in Scotland.

I'm trying to blend a classic toolwatch concept with an interplay of materials and finishes. The dial is layered and 3-dimensional, with metal inserts. 
I hope the hands and overall angular design language manage to convey something unique without trying *too* much. Therefore I wanted to keep the simplicity of a three-hander.
Hoping to get this made soon, let me know what you think.


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

May I ask the planned dimensions? Super Luminova I assume? Non-rotating bezel?


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

It's 41mm, 21mm lug width (_so far, this might go to 22mm on final design drawing_). Superluminova is BW G9 as shown in picture. 
The bezel is slated to be rotating bi-directional at 120 clicks.

I'm trying to get this thread nuked so the images can be uploaded at proper resolution.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I’ve been following on Instagram. I have no desire for a compass bezel, but I’m a fan of the overall case and lug design.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I like the design and looks. It's got a different look from much of what I've seen out there already, and if it's 100bar then AWEOME!

I would consider it if it were more modest at 36-38mm, they fit better overall

Also how about a green accent? (My fave color)

Just saying....


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like a nice concept watch. Instead of the compass bezel, what about a working altimeter? Also, hope you are thinking screw down crown? Vance.


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you, here are two versions with green accents:


View attachment 12991841

View attachment 12991839


All 20 colour choices: Imgur Link

Mechanical altimeter seems like a big complication, which would probably make the cost/size go way up. Current one is a compass/count-up hybrid. 

You can vote on colour choices here, currently ongoing: Google Forms


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

How come my images show up so big even on 1218x1218 resolution?


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

Philipp_Akura said:


> It's 41mm, 21mm lug width (_so far, this might go to 22mm on final design drawing_). Superluminova is BW G9 as shown in picture.
> The bezel is slated to be rotating bi-directional at 120 clicks.
> 
> I'm trying to get this thread nuked so the images can be uploaded at proper resolution.


Okay, got it. Personally, I'm a fan of 42mm and up (as well as 22mm lug). I you are really using the compass bezel for direction, rotation is nice, but not absolutely required. Certainly a mix between a traditional and compass bezel would be nice. In general, it's a nice looking design!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks good. A bit oversized for a mountaineering / climbing watch, preference of an under 40mm. Hard to beat a digital ABC watch for true mountaineering, with altitude, compass as well as a hoard of other useful features.

Good luck in your venture, it is a striking design, certainly not another me too watch.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

This looks spectacular. I have no suggestions, I love it as it is.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you so much! I'm looking to get 3 colours made, perhaps 2 runner-ups included as well. Here are 3 more colour choices that are in consideration at the moment:





















I'm hoping that they're evocative of the rough nature they were inspired by, from cliff faces to the sparse vegetation on the Highland mountains:


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

If I had to pick 3 variants, I would go with these:


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice work, that's a beautiful watch. 

However, I wouldn't be surprised if a seasoned mountaineer doesn't just wear a simple watch (100 dollar Timex) and lets his/her experience/instincts do the rest. 

I do like how you refer to it a "mountaineering inspired watch" and not a "mountaineering watch" as i'm not really sure there is such a thing.


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

A new render of what seems to be the most popular colour by a big margin.

I do agree DNARNA, it's about the spirit and also seeing the watch as a symbol, or reminder of exploration and going beyond. I hope that - beyond its functionality - it can invigorate the mind.


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Case shape is really slick. I dig it.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

I know there’s only so many possibilities and so that bracelet reminds of what was on my concord saratoga & similar to a royal oak which i like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

golfboy said:


> Case shape is really slick. I dig it.


Agree. Very cool.


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Just finished this render of the second main colour slated for production:









Thank you for the comments on the case. Took many iterations to get there!

I'm looking for suggestions for a NATO and Leather band that would be a good fit for the watch. Any preferences?


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

I assume the compass would be functional. Pretty cool concept.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Have you tried giving accents to the hands? Like color or texture accented tips of the hands or bezel? Lume should give some real life visibility (like polished "frame" and mate lume) but to have some more pronounced second hand tip? Not too heavy but like Timex expedition arrow or some casio models giving tip some red paint to accentuate it? It may give more texture and provide more lively hand movement view. As my preferences in watches go, most comfortable for activities are resin/ silicon straps: clean by washing, less weight and more comfort. Also good grip on hand thus no sliding. Addition of strap instead of bracelet is very ergonomic choice.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Philipp will you have prototypes ready before the KS campaign?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen (Sep 12, 2016)

It's a nice design, especially if you can keep the angles and finishing on the case. 

As someone who hikes in the mountains of NC, a *lot*, I'd add that a compass bezel is almost completely worthless as a navigation aid. Had that on my Seiko SARG001 and only used it for timing my lunch break at work.

Personally hike with my Sinn 857, bidirectional 60-click bezel is super useful. Occasionally another auto gets a wind on the other wrist if it's long sleeves weather.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you for the advice on straps! I've played around a bit with accented edges but the overall design is already very busy. If there are too many accents the accents that are there lose their impact. The seconds hand will already be fully luminescent. Silicone straps is a bit of a difficult one as the mould is very costly and I don't want to offer a generic silicone strap. In the future there can be something custom and really nice that would serve as a great addition to the Wayfarer. 

@andrea Definitely, the Kickstarter will include images and films of the physical prototypes. I am also planning to get them sent out for review.

@eric.nielsen I understand your point. The bezel is inspired by the watches that came before and tries to capture the spirit of having a 'land' watch. It's a bit about personality... Most collections on WatchUSeek and in general already feature their fair share of divers, so creating a watch that can compliment these collections whilst forging its own path is a priority. It's a hybrid bezel with seconds too, it doesn't go full Seiko. Absolutely love the Sinn by the way!


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Here's one of the colour choices which was a surprise pick people voted on, slowly growing on me as main colour choice.
It was supposed to be a bit granite, cliff face like in colour, with the turquoise playing off the grey very well. Very happy with the 3 main colours.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

golfboy said:


> Case shape is really slick. I dig it.


Reminds me of some early 70s King Seiko Vanac cases the way the bracelet integrates into the case. And I collect those, so I am a fan!


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

That's a really cool pointer. The idea was more about preserving the angularity of the case in the bracelet. I got lots of feedback which wasn't in favour of an integrated bracelet - which is understandable, since you'd want custom straps to fit as well.

Here's a CAD picture of the case back + the Deep Red version, which has been selected as the first stretch goal colour. Selected to complement the Wayfarer's 'family' of colour choices, whilst being distinct in personality:

.


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Here's the Wayfarer in White / Red, the final Stretch Goal Colour.

Knew the final stretch-goal colour for the Wayfarer had to be something special, came up with the custom stacked date wheel but knew there needed to be more.

What was required was a colour combination that really stands out from the rest of the pack.

Got a comment on making a white version, which I had previously dismissed since the specs would differ quite a lot when compared to the darker versions. (Superluminova vs metal indices, for example). Decided to give it a go and after multiple version this version somehow has something to it.

The specs differ and there are some workarounds on the Superluminova in the white version. It's a bit less toolwatch-ey than the other versions but some people seem to be really passionate about it, and it's good to have a different, standout version.


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

This is the Deep Red version of the Wayfarer. Production is going strong, with the physical prototypes in the making.
Had to make some adjustments to the bracelet & crown guards to make it more 'wrist friendly'.

Looking forward to showing the real deal!


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Things are coming along nicely, here are new renders of the final version that's being worked on.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you OP for sharing this process with us. Since this project is quickly moving from the concept and design phase to the manufacturing and marketing phase it's time to bring this thread to a close. Best of luck with your campaign.

Brad
WUS Admin


----------

